# Balllon dilation trachea



## kbrasher12@icloud.com (Oct 26, 2015)

Our physician performed a tracheobronchoscopy with balloon dilation for upper tracheal stenosis. Would this be coded as 31630 or 31528?

Thanks!


----------

